# Short term or Long term accommodation in Adelaide



## drnaresh (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi Friends, I am moving to Adelaide alone, particularly woodville area. Can anyone suggest me how to find a rented accommodation? As well as how much money is required for first month? This is my first international trip and I am not aware about the expenses. Pl guide.


----------

